# Electro/Complextro/House - My Newest Musical Obsession



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone else? I find myself listening to electronic music nowadays, especially when I want to draw!
I've been listening to lots of Madeon, Daft Punk, and MLP remixes. Ahahaha.
Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd like to discover some new songs.

I mostly like House music that's upbeat and has vocals.
Here's one of my favorites!
[video=youtube;P7iESu2XuCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7iESu2XuCU[/video]


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2011)

House is alright, French House is better. Madeon's cool too, I don't mind House overall but I can't stand electro or complextro. Complextro's probably the worst thing to happen to electronic music since techno.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't listened to much complextro. I may have used the term badly.
And, oh, Madeon is actually French House. And French House is *definitely* better, you are right about that.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2011)

Complextro is basically the stuff Skrillex does, it just sounds really bad. Nothing against Skrillex of course, he's a good producer but the fact that everyone calls him a Dubstep musician annoys me, because it isn't Dubstep. He does SOME Dubstep but mainly Complextro. But it's nice to see that there's someone who actually knows what Complextro is for a change :3

My favourite is stuff like French House, Dubstep, DnB, Jungle, Drumstep and some rave. And when I say some rave, I mean The Prodigy and that's about it :3
And yeah, Daft Punk are amazing, they're probably my favourite French House musicians, next to Justice and Madeon.

edit: 

I forgot to say Glitch. Glitch is just amazing, The Glitch Mob <3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 22, 2011)

kitsunekoneko said:


> I mostly like House music that's upbeat and has vocals.



okay

[video=youtube;Jm5AnBfCYxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm5AnBfCYxo[/video]

male vocals <3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't really listen to much electronic music anymore, but it's usually Industrial stuff or Deadmau5 when I do.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Funny, OP.  That is my only favorite remix of one of my favorite songs.
Still prefer the original, though; Pendulum is great standing alone.



Jared said:


> I don't really listen to much electronic music anymore, but it's usually Industrial stuff or Deadmau5 when I do.



Deadmau5 is fucking awful.

/fact


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 23, 2011)

Glitch said:


> Deadmau5 is fucking awful.
> 
> /fact



I like it *shrug*


----------



## Glitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> I like it *shrug*



Eh, everyone's different.
It's just so boring, so I don't see the hype.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

It's House, some people like it and some don't. It all depends on whether you like fast paced electronic music like DnB and Jungle or the slower ones like Dubstep. Pendulum used to be good when they did DnB but they aren't as good anymore since they went over to electronic dance rock, they sold out and went waaaaay to mainstream for my liking.

Glad that Rob Swire and Gareth McGrillen went off and formed another group, Knife Party are bloody amazing.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 23, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> okay
> 
> [video=youtube;Jm5AnBfCYxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm5AnBfCYxo[/video]
> 
> male vocals <3



Ooh, that's catchy  I like it



Glitch said:


> Funny, OP.  That is my only favorite remix of one of my favorite songs.
> Still prefer the original, though; Pendulum is great standing alone.
> 
> Deadmau5 is fucking awful.
> ...



Ahaha to be honest I thought the normal version was pretty boring. |D I liked it, but I liked Madeon's remix better. Although that made me feel bad, thinking that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2011)

Lemme drop you some deep house.
[video=youtube;RunZ-SNpRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunZ-SNpRzc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 25, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lemme drop you some deep house.
> [video=youtube;RunZ-SNpRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunZ-SNpRzc&feature=related[/video]



that's pretty catchy


----------

